# Boggs and Boulders Laborday weekend 2010



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

First time taking it deep


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you got pretty deep in the end there!
good show'!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i thought you were gonna disappear.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

wow man that was on the edge of fun and frustration, good job. :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

good job, i still rember the first time i saw nothing but the handle bars


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for checking it out , I'm ready to do it again; wish I had taken more vids though . Next trip I will be better prepared mem card was'nt big enough


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Did you have it in LOW?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Think so why ?


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

hell yeah bud we were out there too this weekend man i love that park. i know where you were. that was the truck pit. there are some holes right there youll be swimming in . we had a blast!


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

going back in october either the second or fourth weekend , Had a blast and need another fix


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

got some buddies talking about halloween. im gonna do a little carb work before i go back . which i should have done in a week or two. just needs some tuning.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well if you see a rad cover on a brute with a howling wolf on it that will be me ,


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

10-4 . ill keep my eyes open.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

My crazy son-in-law at B&B


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Great vids guys.....


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

that can be kinda rough on that honda with no snorkels. but hey ,go big or go home right?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yea I finally talked him into snorkeling it since that day he found mud in the airbox .he was lucky it did'nt make it into the motor .


----------

